# paper faced corner bead



## streeter1995 (4 mo ago)

I hired a guy to sheet rock my house and he used paper faced corner bead. the finished product the corners look rough like he sanded too much and is through the paper. how do you fix it? metal corner bead I know always has a crisp finished metal edge, I don't know how you would get that with a paper corner. do they need to come down? or can adding compound and building up the corners then sanding fix it? pictures attached. thanks for any and all input. sheet rock contractor is gone. so him fixing isn't an option.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I use paper faced bead all the time never frayed it sanding even with power sander.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

if you believe that there is an issue, maybe another skim coat...


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

man they really ground it down! at least the primer should sand down and touch up. ill use metal till i die.


----------

